# Official: Comcast to Buy Time Warner for $45 billion



## drmike (Feb 12, 2014)

Comcast has offered to buy Time Warner shares for $158.82 per share in a buyout deal worth $45 billion.

Charter Communications is involved in the deal to carve up the assets to meet regulatory scrutiny.

Nothing like the duopoly becoming a monopoly in the cable world.  Sad to see this deal like most of these mega mergers.   Time Warner customers stand to get better pricing and improved network, as both have been lacking for many years.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Feb 12, 2014)

Like the FTC will allow that.


----------



## concerto49 (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow should that go through I'm buying transit from Comcast. All the eyeball.


----------



## kaniini (Feb 12, 2014)

Magiobiwan said:


> Like the FTC will allow that.


They probably will.


----------



## KuJoe (Feb 12, 2014)

Good, the US needs more native IPv6 in homes.


----------



## kaniini (Feb 12, 2014)

concerto49 said:


> Wow should that go through I'm buying transit from Comcast. All the eyeball.


Honestly?  I think Cox has more eyeballs than TWC.

Most of TWC's systems are rural except for a couple of metros.  Cox has more metro systems than TWC by far.


----------



## Richard Leik (Feb 12, 2014)

I have Comcast Business Class at home... even before the storm it already went down intermittently. Plus the support sucks. I'd say this isn't good for consumers.


----------



## concerto49 (Feb 12, 2014)

kaniini said:


> Honestly? I think Cox has more eyeballs than TWC.
> 
> 
> Most of TWC's systems are rural except for a couple of metros. Cox has more metro systems than TWC by far.


It'll be Comcast + TWC.


----------



## drmike (Feb 12, 2014)

Neither TWC or Comcast is winning any awards... Both are PoS.

FCC to rubberstamp the deal?  You betcha.   Minimal breaking of a piece or market off here or there.

Most likely to be chopped or spun off - Comcast's business unit.  Remember Time Warner did that with it's backbone/carrier company.


----------



## Dylan (Feb 12, 2014)

kaniini said:


> Honestly?  I think Cox has more eyeballs than TWC.
> 
> Most of TWC's systems are rural except for a couple of metros.  Cox has more metro systems than TWC by far.


"A couple of metros" doesn't really give NYC, LA, and Dallas their due worth. The only big city Cox has is Phoenix.

Anyways, supposedly this would give Comcast a 30% pay TV market share if you include satellite (DirecTV is pretty big), which is definitely a lot but not a monopoly. That might get them past the FCC.


----------



## ChrisM (Feb 13, 2014)

Charter Signals it’s Willing to Go Hostile on Time Warner Cable

I've had charter for almost 2 years now and I love it!


----------



## texteditor (Feb 13, 2014)

drmike said:


> Neither TWC or Comcast is winning any awards... Both are PoS.
> 
> FCC to rubberstamp the deal?  You betcha.   Minimal breaking of a piece or market off here or there.
> 
> Most likely to be chopped or spun off - Comcast's business unit.  Remember Time Warner did that with it's backbone/carrier company.


Even so, every once and awhile someone says a good thing about Comcast. I have never heard anything good about TWC


----------

